# Old Historic Homes in San Diego>>>



## vipgraphx (Sep 5, 2015)

Instead of posting one by one, I'll  just post what I have for you to view. These historical homes were right across the street from where we stayed in Old Town San Diego.  I say homes because thats what I think they were but could have been something else who knows I did not go on the tour.hahaha.

1)



house 2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

2)



Christian House by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

3)



bushyhead house by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

4)



Burtonhouse by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 8, 2015)

Good work. I live here and have been thinking of going there again.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 8, 2015)

vipgraphx said:


> Instead of posting one by one, I'll  just post what I have for you to view. These historical homes were right across the street from where we stayed in Old Town San Diego.  I say homes because thats what I think they were but could have been something else who knows I did not go on the tour.hahaha.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


Love them.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 9, 2015)

the rolling fog your automatic, press-of-a-button, processing added is kinda neat...


----------



## that1guy (Sep 24, 2015)

great shots! nice processing


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 24, 2015)

Really nice shots.  Old historic homes are something I hope to start shooting soon.  I like the processing too.

Dave


----------



## gsgary (Sep 24, 2015)

How old are the houses ?


----------

